# Thank you



## MantisMart (Jul 30, 2020)

Hello! I just wanted to thank everyone!! Every single person that I have met on this forum has been extremely kind and helpful. I have only been on this forum for about 2 weeks, and I've already met and made friends with so many amazing people. I have asked many questions, each of which was answered quickly and solved almost all my problems. I also want to specifically thank @hibiscusmile for originally telling me about this forum via email from her website. Not only did she answer, and solve my problem, she also told me about this amazing community that I probably wouldn't of found otherwise. I honestly never thought there could be such an amazing community focusing on this hobby. I have really enjoyed this forum, and i'm sure I will for years to come. I love y'all!!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jul 31, 2020)

Happy to have met you!


----------



## FabioFabiatic (Jul 31, 2020)

No, thank you!


----------



## Owldoggo (Jul 31, 2020)

Aw, no problem, mate! Welcome!! I’m glad to have met you


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 7, 2020)

I do like to recommend this forum, I have a lot of people asking me if I sell other than the US and I know they may find someone here in their area!


----------

